# Insane_report ( Gmr--i'm Pissed)



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Fished Saturday night and i'm not pissed i lost 2 large flatties to the rocks and i'm not pissed i left some equipment at the river..I'M PISSED at the flagrant disregard and intentional pillage of this fine water way,a water way i hold with great respect and amazment..

It was about 10:00 pm and 3 guys pulled up and we talked for a bit and they went fishing..The trio of mother nature rapist caught 5 flatties 40,36,25,18,and 14# flatties..I thought it was weird that every time they caught one the headed up the hill..I walked over to talk and see what they were up to and they took all 5 fish from the river and put them into a very small holding tank..I asked what they needed all the fish for and the guys said they were staking his pond and told me he has been staking all summer..HMMM i asked how big the pond was and he said 1 acre and i warned him about over stalking such a small pond with big flatties..I looked at the holding tank and said the 36 lber looks in bad shape and he should release it before it died and he refused..Ok i was getting pretty mad the they noticed it..One of the guys said buy we have a long way home..I asked where home was and they said Brown county---geeez what brings you out here and he said flatties..I told him every fish will die before they see Brown county and they did not care one bit.I now not one of those fish made it to Brown county and if they did why put a 40lber in a small pond?.

I hate things like this--Keep your eyes open for the Brown county pillagers!!

I'm not looking for an arguement with this post about taking fish from a beautiful river and transplanting them to a skum filled pond...I just had to vent..

I have a few pictures i will post later...


Insane------out


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

I am willing to bet those fish were headed for a pay lake somewhere...... I would not think anyone would want to stock thier 1 acre pond with that many flatties (not to mention the size) unless they were making a profit off of it.......... Thats too bad man........ hate to hear and see that kind of stuff!!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude I have seen that happen many times the last couple years..That is why we need limits on flatheads before they are all gone.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i can't wait to get out to fish for some flats, i can't see any problem with keeping a small flattie to eat maybe two. but i wouldn't take them out to put in a paylake or even a pond, specially a 36lb. i mean come on taking 5 out of there is pretty messed up specially concidering the size of them. i'm promising myself to let all of the flatties i catch go.


----------



## gmrkatman (Apr 16, 2004)

Shuvelhed has run into him too. He gave me the exact same story, all summer, 1 acre pond. He said he wants to have his own tournament with his buddies. He even had the nerve to ask me for my 20# and 30# that night, and was upset because I let them go. If anyone sees him, he has a blue rubbermaid container he keeps them in. He also fishes with four rods when he is alone. Turn him in if possible!


----------



## oldbasser (May 2, 2004)

What are the chances that these guys are fishing a cat fish tournament somewhere and they are gonna hide these fish in that lake. Their story sounds a little fishy to me. No pun intended.


----------



## catfishhunter001 (May 31, 2004)

Correct me it i am wrong but isnt there a law that says you can not take any type of game fish out of a public waterway and move it to another body of water without a special licence or permit? Mabe Im wrong but i have read that someware...Just reading your report pisses me off man. I can understand wanting to stock a pond but these guys must not have a clue..besides they were more than likely headed to beaver lake Ive heard they buy fish under the table along with shad,chubs and suckers...shovelheads need some kind of protection such as size limits to protect these awsome river kings from people who dont care about anything but what they can take from OUR BODYS OF WATER..................


CATFISHHUNTER001 IS ON YOUR SIDE.....................................................


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have heard the same old story several times this year "we are taking these fish to stock a pond" They are taking these fish to sell to paylakes pure and simple.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

We are fighting a long battle, the fish of the week pictures on the odnr website shows a flathead caught from a paylake...These great fish will be gone in the not to distant future.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

It doesn't make sense for the EPA to be required to protect the public from the potential health hazards if someone can relocate the fish and not carry along the safety information. So, there has to be something legally wrong with putting fish from the wild into the paylakes. The EPA data on potential health hazards that apply to certain areas might be a source for a legal way to stop some of it. They must have a rule somewhere, especially if those fish are being put out there for public consumption.
http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/index.html


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Some people.......


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like it time for a little recon. If they guys are stealing the public's fish for a profit it time to turn them in. If you see something fishy  , call the 800 number or get their tag#. Better yet ask if you can take their picture with the fish and then call the DNR. Seems like alot of you guys have had a run in with these clowns, let's put'm out of business. 

Sliprig


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

If you run into them again, call 1-800-poacher and turn them in, get their license plate # and description of their truck. They can ascertain if they actually do have a pond.
Definitely the 4 rods are illegal.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't wait to see these clowns again..I will have camera ready and get a few pictures of thier fish..This is a great idea..I will have them pose right in front the the truck..

Great Miami River forever---poachers "NEVER"..


Insane -----------out


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

that picture idea is awsome. I hope it works. good luck.


----------



## OhioCatman (Aug 4, 2004)

Just what area are these guys fishing?  Tell us all so we know when to look for them if we are in the area. May hafta make a trip without fishin poles just to find em.


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

It must have been very difficult for you to keep your composure while in the presence of these idiots! I agree with the paylake theory ... clowns like this can and do make a couple hundred dollars off fish like you describe by selling to crooked paylake owners. The whole paylake mentality and desire for big fish by any means is going to ruin flathead fishing in public waters for generations to come if WE do not stop it!!! 

Anyway -- as hard as it is to hear you tell of it, I cannot imagine actually being there and seeing it happen! At least you kept your cool and are not posting from jail... The picture idea is great -- that should make them think twice about coming back to your spot...


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

from this piece of garbage. Problem is that he gets dropped off about half the time. One night I saw one car, got license #, and it left, then another came with a kentucky license plate number and stayed for a while. didn't get that one. He is a freaking idiot. I am also guessing based on the odd hours he fishes that he is most likely unemployed, or working odd hours at Burger King. It is gonna be funny how things come full circle. Maybe a group of us should "persuade" him to find another place to fish the next time we see him.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

shuvlhed1,

I find THAT kind of persuasion works the best. Sending a someone to jail or getting them a big fine still won't save the fish. Calling this guy on his bogus story and telling him to get lost will probably give him pause for thought.

These guys work together. Find one and you will find more. Get rid of one and you might scare off a bunch.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Shuvlhead,
You can report these bozos by going to http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Contact/TIPform.htm. It's part of Operation Game Thief. I think if we all do so whenever we see people doing this kind of garbage we might have some decent fishing once again. If we all report them, then DNR will have to act. And it might help them to establish a pattern to make it easier to catch these guys.  
I also believe the pay lake theory. Anyone unscrupulous enough to sell people chances to fish in what amounts to an aquarium for such outrageous fees is likely to do just about anything, in my book. And that includes buying fish that he knows the person who possesses them has no legal right to sell. THAT IS ILLEGAL by the way. It falls under poaching. The same could be said if these yo-yos work for a pay lake that then sells the fish to their clients. Everybody knows fish that size are no good to eat, so they must be doing something with them. I bet if you were to stake out one or two of the more popular pay lakes around here, you'd see their vehicle again. Just don't act on your own. We need to do this legally and by the book. Remember, we're the good guys!


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

the license plate I wrote down in lipstick on a receipt is now unreadable - Hey, it was the only thing I could find in the truck that would write. Luckily I live very close and will be keeping an eye on the area even when I am not fishing. I did just leave Dave Brown, law enforcement supervisor for the DNR is SW Ohio a message detailing as much as I could about the situation. I did ask for stepped up patrols in the area. If anyone else would like to give him a call, his # is 937-372-9261. The operator said he was on vacation today, but she did put me to his voicemail. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

let me know when you will be there so I can bring your stuff to ya.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

People like that, make me want to hurl. We do need limits on big flatheads, but I bet it wouldn't stop guys like that. A cellphone might be a god weapon to use when you see him using more than 2 poles. The "paylake mentality" sure is hurting things.


----------



## OhioCatman (Aug 4, 2004)

GMR Guy and GMRKatMan, You guys know where me and Catfish John are most every saturday and sunday. We always have a cell phone and not afraid to use it or pursuasionary actions. Let us know if you see that guy again.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

This type of thing bugs me too! I am not in your area, but it is not just your area this is happening in. For instance, I have seen 2 guys at Salt Fork Lake 2 times now. they are flattie fishing out of a boat. They each use at least 4 poles. the one uses 5 or 6 at times. They caught a decent flattie the 2 times I saw them there. the bad part is that the one uses open face reels and does not even use them right. he holds it upside down and reels backwards. That just kind of shows you how dumb these people are. The first time I was there and saw them, they were in a tourney. keep in kind the main tourney is for channels. they caught one flattie and then said " we only need 4 more of these and we will win it" Wait a second, 4 more flatties to win in a channel tourney??? must be real smart guys! These kind of people are why I need to get a cell phone. I mean that was at a State Park right by the road and these guys had 9 or 10 poles between them. No Rangers ever went by. I think it is disgusting.  

I am with the guys who say we need to persuade them.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Rockbass,
That's the great thing about ignorance. It can work at so many levels. Those guys are probably at least as clueless as you think they are. Giving them a yell that you're calling the ranger and will every time you see them will scare the crap out of them or at least make them think it isn't worth it. Violating probation and ending up back in jail due to "fishing" will probably get a laugh out of the other inmates.

I've been one in the past who would just watch it happen and then take my anger and frustration back home. Don't do that anymore. I'm tired of being pissed and frustrated about losers like that. Let them be the ones to worry. It's our resource too. We support laws to protect it because we think it is important, for us and for future us's. I tell 'em what I think and what I'm willing to do... I wasn't raised to hold my tongue when I see wrong but seem to have been living that way. I think it all comes down to fear on my part. Fear that they will get pissed (so what), fear of having to get involved...whether in the legal system or personally with ignorant people. No more. It's mine...the whole damn fishery is mine. I follow the rules, even some that aren't law (like C & R..except for the ones I eat...). I expect others to do the same. If they don't, it's not my problem, it's theirs. Now that I have a digital camera with zoom and a decent cell plan, bad news for them. Say cheezzze, boyz.


----------

